# Neko's art album



## BrightNeko (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a dream where I watched a preacher mercy kill a cat. So I drew this small comic though with another options. all work was done in paint look about and hour and 40 minutes. 

New


Spoiler












Old stuffies


Spoiler



























Will post more later after they are uploaded... 
-edit-
removed my paranoia


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes. You created it, and if it's in the wrong section, a mod will move it. No strings attached.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, just always have that paranoia when it comes to sites I like. Also added some of my old stuff.


----------



## kudaku (Jun 16, 2011)

I really like your drawings! I'm always trying to get better at drawing.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you. and same here lets get better together! The second part is what I want to say but how can we do that... science!?

edits 
That does mean I am looking for critique. Just not on the harpy one... everyone says the same thing about the wings!


----------

